# My little corner



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Hello had the Touch for a year now great machine, added a specialita had for 4 months, yes the small dual knob is hard work, but I have it dialed in a treat now. Added the hopper works a treat.

Fancied trying my hand at roasting Sandbox is great and easy to use. Usually roast once a week.

Happy coffee everyone


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Black theme, very nice (ok ok i'm biased towards black) looking setup


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

I suppose started with black machine, everything else has to follow.


----------

